# Chiquita!



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

A new girl, born july 2. Colour is a bit of a mystery. She's much more dirty yellow-ish on her back than can be seen on the pictures. She's lovely, though.


----------



## jackiee (Jul 7, 2013)

very nice definitely a keeper.


----------

